
Reshaping Cities: The Maglev Multi Elevator That Goes Up, Down and Left to Right - sho
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnxYW4IRBbw
======
sho
I'd just like to point out that there is nothing "maglev" about this elevator
at all. Wired's content team is pretty good but their subeditors are horrible!

